# Hoverspeed



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Their parent company is www.seacontainers.com

They own GNER amongst other transport businesses.

Their is a press release on the website regarding HS.

It is a shame really, but never been quite as much fun since Princess Anne and Prince Charles were put out to pasture (these two are hovercrafts!)

Rapide561


----------

